# Welder K24 Cb/bk-wi



## Archer-ca (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey all.

After contacting Ernie last weekend about a Welder Watch we completed the transaction on Monday. He shipped into Canada in about 4 days.

Needless to say I was very excited to receive it and happy with the overall transaction. 


It came in a neat little Water tight case with a 3D rubber Welder Logo on the top. Cool! This case is truly cool and useful. It sure did it's job of protecting the watch when the FedEx guy dropped my package onto the tiled floor of my office, right in front of me! He got all red in the face from embarrassment. I shrugged it off.








Inside the case was, of course the watch, an info sheet for setting the watch and a coupon for a rubber watch band available in October. Ernie will take care of it for me when they become available.








First Impression of the watch? Gee, it sorta reminds me of a U-Boat! Oh wait! It's from the same designer of U-Boat! So, instead of $5000 dollars I paid about $500 for a watch from the same designer. Sure, minus a Swiss movement and about 18K of gold it's look similar, yea? Style wise you can see the similarities.








Second Impression. IT'S A HONKIN' BIG WATCH, BROTHER!!








It's spec'ed at 48mm. That's just the Bezel. Add the Crown bar and Chrono buttons and your up for 60mm of watch. That's about the biggest watch I've worn ever. Niiiiiiiiiiice...








The finish is excellent from what I can see. The IPB treated case is a matte black. The K24 I ordered is a black faced, white number Chrono with IPB treated case and black leather Band. Stealthy. The leather band also carries the U-Boat signature metal Lug Tab displaying the Welder logo.

Pulling this Bad Boy out of the case it appears to be a heavy contender. Literally 120 gr. heavy. Since I'm use to heavy, hunky chunky watches we immediately felt a connection to each other. Gotta whip this one on NOW!

As I usually wear watches with Metal Bracelets I struggled a bit to put on the leather strap. A bit stiff as with any new leather watch band.

After a few moments I had the watch on nice and......awwww crap! The crown is on the left side, making this watch a righty. I knew that when I bought it figuring it will be cool to have a righty. So after a few more moments I got the watch off the left and put her on the right.

A bit of waving and flopping around the watch settled on my wrist. Then I conducted the flex test, bending the wrist up and down. The crown touches but it didn't feel intrusive against my up-bent wrist. For sure it would be fine on my left wrist. BUT would ya wear a righty on your lefty? Hmmmmmm.... 








On the back of the case there is some info etched on regarding movement, material, Diving depth and weight. Also the serial number.

Next I played with the functions. Nothing special. It worked like any Quartz Chrono. Setting the watch was nothing special. .

The Date window is situated at the 9 position. Clear and easy to read.

The Face is matte black with white numbers and index. Luminous hands and the number 2, 4, 8 and 10. The chrono minute dial is also luminous as is the Chrono Second hand. How luminous? Meh, it's ok, not overly bright but ok. In comparison to my Seiko diver SKX-007 it's dim.

So what's the verdict? It's a cool watch, great for the hunky chunky crowd. Love U-Boat but can't afford it like me? Here ya go. Great styling, excellent finish and guaranteed to make you look a bit thinner (remember 60mm?) this would do you just fine.

Stay tune for a future review on the K23 I ordered!

Thanks for reading my Newbie Review! AND Thanks Ernie!

Norman


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Norman,

Thanks so much for your review :-! Your K23 will be picked up today..... b-)


----------



## Anville (Jul 20, 2007)

Man, this review is making me want to get one. Awesome looking industrial watch.


----------



## candela (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm really loving that k24.. great review


----------



## san (Mar 7, 2008)

Great review! I really want to love this watch, but my main issues with it are; It's a leftie model and the case is waaay to big.

Welder if your listening, how about a slightly smaller rightie version, maybe give it an auto movement (nothing fancy) and then sit back and watch as you sell a ton of them. Countless people I have spoken with share the same opinion so I know I am not alone.


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah. I agree^^

A Welder was on my list, but the only thing holding me back is that it's a righty. It's a shame. There is a whole right handed demographic left out here. You left handed people are lucky.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Archer-ca said:


> Norman


Congratulations Norman :-!
That's a nice watch you have there !

I looooove guard crown


----------



## jeffff (May 21, 2008)

I don't understand why the watch couldn't be worn on the left hand. Just because the crown is on the left, doesn't mean it needs to be worn on the right.

I actually kind of thought that the crown was put on the left so when wearing the watch the buttons aren't "pushing" on the top of your hand.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

Very very cool watch! Now I wish my wrist was bigger so I can wear something that big.


----------



## Deigs (Dec 21, 2008)

jeffff said:


> I don't understand why the watch couldn't be worn on the left hand. Just because the crown is on the left, doesn't mean it needs to be worn on the right.
> 
> I actually kind of thought that the crown was put on the left so when wearing the watch the buttons aren't "pushing" on the top of your hand.


Totally agree. I love these watches and also thought that the crown buttons not pressing into the hand is a plus. I wear my watch right on the wrist joint so if I have to do push ups or something then it doesn't bruise the hand.

I'm saving my pennies for this one (and a All Black Suunto Core - but thats another story). Thanks for the review Archer-ca, helps confirm any doubts. I love the case!!!


----------



## AlistairD (Jun 25, 2011)

Great review, certainly making me seriously consider one...


----------



## ebrandwein (Mar 10, 2006)

Cool watch!


----------

